# Funny mark on horse's leg



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, Really need some advice!!

I went to the yard last night and my horse has been moulting weird lately, some places hair is completely coming out in almost pinprick sizes but I ruled this out to moulting as there is still some hair in the marks and it has basically gone, but last night I was picking her feet out and she had what looked like a kick mark on her hind right leg jsut avode the knee. 
Initially I did think she had been cought by the one of the others but once looking at the mark and feeling around it there is no cut, lameness and she isnt bothered when I go near it at all.

I am panicking it may be ringworm as my old pony had it and the mark is identical to what his was but she only has one mark on her leg and has never come into contact with it as far as I know. The only reason I am thinking rinworm is because the furr is spreading and coming away, almost like you could peel her furr off!

I am seriously panicking because I dont know what it is but I dont want to spend £35 on ring worm treatment if it is not it as ringworm is also not usually prone to legs and her having one mark on her leg sounds really strange if it is!!

Please can everyone give me their ideas because obviously ringworm is quite serious and would need to do something ASAP!! :confused1:


Thanks!!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

maybe its a old scar?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Is she out near sheep or other livestock? Could just be mites, you can get louse powder at any farm store.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Melx said:


> Hi everyone, Really need some advice!!
> 
> I went to the yard last night and my horse has been moulting weird lately, some places hair is completely coming out in almost pinprick sizes but I ruled this out to moulting as there is still some hair in the marks and it has basically gone, but last night I was picking her feet out and she had what looked like a kick mark on her hind right leg jsut avode the knee.
> Initially I did think she had been cought by the one of the others but once looking at the mark and feeling around it there is no cut, lameness and she isnt bothered when I go near it at all.
> ...


Some horses do moult like that.. Also if a horse/pony with no shoes on could have kicked her and not left a great mark..

Ringworm, skin looks a bit scaley when the hair comes off.. Crazy but true you can use Caneston that we use, on it.... I once got ringworm and only got one patch on my hand.. Caneston got rid of it.. usually comes in small circles... hope that helps. xx


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I peeled the scab away last night and it turns out it is more than likely a kick mark where she has just been caught by one of the others because its is in the perfect shape of a hoof!

It is not bothering her as it has only removed the hair and I think the scaley skin was due to her skin being dry because she needs a bath and the weather hasnt decided to be nice yet for me to do this!! 

I have covered it in wound cream and will check it tonight to see if there is any change!! :thumbup:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

It may be moult it may be a scab if I was you I would just fork out the £35 on the worm treatment and then you know that your covered for that. I worm every year without fail


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Add a bit of linseed oil into her feed, I've not bathed my boy for years cos his coat is always lovely and clear. Stops him loosing all the natural oils by not bathing too much.  Plus if I remember rightly she's a bit of a poor doer? The linseed with help get her gut moving properly and can help with weight maintance. :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RachyBobs said:


> It may be moult it may be a scab if I was you I would just fork out the £35 on the worm treatment and then you know that your covered for that. I worm every year without fail


You worm for ring worm every year? Ringworm is a fungal type infection.. normal wormers you give oraly do not cover ring worm.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> You worm for ring worm every year? Ringworm is a fungal type infection.. normal wormers you give oraly do not cover ring worm.


Yes I get another form of paste from farmways every year and do them, only thing i do that for is because there was an outbreak in my area and rather than risk ive always done it. :thumbup:


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

@You cannot prevent ringworm as it is a fungal infection.
Melx ringworm very rarely (if ever) starts on the legs so I would be more inclined to think this is a scab of some form either from a kick or an injury..
Ringworm is inconvenient but not the end of the world but it really does not sound like it is to me.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

toddy said:


> @You cannot prevent ringworm as it is a fungal infection.
> Melx ringworm very rarely (if ever) starts on the legs so I would be more inclined to think this is a scab of some form either from a kick or an injury..
> Ringworm is inconvenient but not the end of the world but it really does not sound like it is to me.


Thankyou for confirming that.. Having had horses for ever and working for dealers show jumping yards eventing yards and doing my exams and many years teaching you would think I would know..

lol

But it seems not..lol


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Believe me you never stop learning and that is the joy of horses I think.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

JSR said:


> Add a bit of linseed oil into her feed, I've not bathed my boy for years cos his coat is always lovely and clear. Stops him loosing all the natural oils by not bathing too much.  Plus if I remember rightly she's a bit of a poor doer? The linseed with help get her gut moving properly and can help with weight maintance. :thumbup:


Where can I buy Linseed oil from? Her coat is improving alot just needs a bath to ease the scurf a bit and clear all the old dirt away as she obviously wasnt groomed consistently before I got her!

The Allen and Page calm and condition feed has helped alot with the condition of her coat so I am pleased but would definately add the oil if it would help!

Thank you all so much for the advice 

Also I wasnt aware you could worm for ringworm?! My old pony had it and the vet never told me I could worm for it, just treat the skin when he had it?!? :confused1:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Melx said:


> Where can I buy Linseed oil from? Her coat is improving alot just needs a bath to ease the scurf a bit and clear all the old dirt away as she obviously wasnt groomed consistently before I got her!
> 
> The Allen and Page calm and condition feed has helped alot with the condition of her coat so I am pleased but would definately add the oil if it would help!
> 
> ...


Most feedstores will sell Linseed.. I used to feed biotin for my horses good for hooves and coat...


----------



## mandiecoons (Apr 19, 2010)

soya oil is also very good for coat and skin anddd keeping condition on my 36 year old tbxc that used to lose condition in the winter months.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Melx said:


> Where can I buy Linseed oil from? Her coat is improving alot just needs a bath to ease the scurf a bit and clear all the old dirt away as she obviously wasnt groomed consistently before I got her!
> 
> The Allen and Page calm and condition feed has helped alot with the condition of her coat so I am pleased but would definately add the oil if it would help!
> 
> ...


Have to say worming for ringworm is a new one on me too!! Always was told it was a fungal infection that was treated if and when necc certainly not a thing that needs preventional treatment. Guess me and you momentofmadness went to the same school of horse learning!! Lol.

Any good feed shop should sell Linseed oil. Glad you found the Calm and Condition working, I swear by Allen & Page feeds they've been the making of my horses condition and weight gain after a serious stomach infection. He's also got liver damage and the low sugar contents of their feeds suit him so well. I did find after a few months on their feeds his coat and feathers improved dramatically too. :thumbup:


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I am still sure you can't worm for ringworm?!? :confused1: Lol

The Allen and Page has worked brilliantly and it has improved her coat condition alot!! I have been adding sunflower oil into her feed and she also has baileys number one and it is working perfectly :-D
Albeit hyper, but she is happy so I am happy :thumbup:

This website really is brilliant for advice, dont know what I would have done without all the tips from on here!! all of her feeding is from advice form this site and for anything I am unsure about! Thanks everyone!! :-D

Also I have a physio coming out next week as she seems to be really stiff on her back when there is tack and a rider on.... Any comments from people who have had physio? :thumbup:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

You'll get bored of me!! I have physio out every 3 months to my lad. I've quiet a heavy girlie so I just like to keep an eye on his back ...cos without him being fit I'm lost!!! I'm lucky our guy only charges £15 a session so it's cheap enough to do every few months. Usually nothing is wrong but I noticed a few week's ago Kane was dropping his hip when landing a jump and the physio confirmed he'd slightly moved his hip out of joint. Quick manupulation and a couple of days off work, then 5 days light work (no jumping) and he was back to his usual mad self!!! I think it's a good investement to have regular physio check ups they often pick up things that if left could develope into bigger more expensive problems!!!!!!

If nothing else Kane gets a good massage every few months...wish I could afford to do the same for myself!!!:lol:


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Well Star has been out of proper work for 2 years and she is now working 6 times a week for a short amount of time and will be building that up over the next few months, but it is making her back quite sensitive and getting on her is a nightmare and getting her in to canter isnt the easiest thing ever! 
The physio said from what I had explained she thought she probably just needs a good massage to ease her and put everything back where it should be!!
Cant wait to see how she goes after its all done :thumbup: Some peopl;e have told me its like riding a different horse after physio!!

God!! Its costing me £50 and thats the cheapest around my area!! Thats quite depressing lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Melx said:


> Well Star has been out of proper work for 2 years and she is now working 6 times a week for a short amount of time and will be building that up over the next few months, but it is making her back quite sensitive and getting on her is a nightmare and getting her in to canter isnt the easiest thing ever!
> The physio said from what I had explained she thought she probably just needs a good massage to ease her and put everything back where it should be!!
> Cant wait to see how she goes after its all done Some peopl;e have told me its like riding a different horse after physio!!
> 
> God!! Its costing me £50 and thats the cheapest around my area!! Thats quite depressing lol


I don't know what area you are from.. But Mark Windsor (back man) round here is a super star... Now when you have your physio be sure to make sure your tack fits ok.. So many horses are ridden in ill fitting tack and there owners aren't aware.. It starts off good tack but horses change shape..:thumbup:

Also Guys I was trained by the BHS.... So there will be millions of us with the same opinion.. hahah
Chin up.. Is your horse rugged up aswell.. Rugs can do some damage..


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes I am taking my saddle so the physio can check, Hopefully it will be fine to save me spending a fortune lol :scared:
She only had a fleece on at night. It is very strange because hse is fine in the field bolting around and when you free school her, just a bit touchy with a rider and if you lunge cos obviously have her head!
Fingers crossed all goes well and I have a changed horse!! :thumbup:


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi everyone! Just thought I would update you all after physio had come out! 
Star had a 2 hour phyio session/massage yesterday and I was sooo impressed! Turns tou that she had an old injury which I never knew about which had never been treated. The phyio said she is sure she was an eventer in the past (Completely different to the dressage horse I was told I was buying! lol) and must have had a bad fall in the past. She had next to no movement all down her right side so no wonder she was struggling!!
The muscles and the tissue had basically become entwined in her spinal cord and also behind her shoulder blade (the easy way of explaining).
She must have been so sore that I am so surprised she had never tried to get me off or played up to anything!
The physio managed to sort the problem there and then and the difference was instant! She is already carrying herself alot better and it is obvious she seems alot happier and comfortable!
One bit of bad news is her saddle was waaayyy too small!! It is a Lovatt and Ricketts GP Saddle which I now need to sell to be able to afford a new one.
I live in the south east if anyone has any ideas or help for the saddle situation? Even swapping for another to be fitted would be fine as need new one ASAP!
:thumbup:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry no idea on the saddle cos I'm miles away but great news about the physio!!! Testiment to your girls good nature that she didn't try and dump you with all those aches and pains!! Will be interesting to see her real character coming out now she's starting to feel better. :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Great news with the Physio... What breed is she??

You say She was meant to be dressage.. I have worked on a dressage yard and you wouldn't believe some of the back, Neck injuries by somebody riding terrible..lol


Also you must have a saddler in your area, usually a free call out they bring second hand saddles i bet you will be able to do a part x or something..

Good luck.. Is she coming out again to check the progress?


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

She said she did not have the build at all for dressage and the way she is built and her muscles etc were she said she had most likely been an eventer!
She is a TB and she is doing really well now, still a bit sore but you can really see a difference already in the way she is walking! :thumbup:

She has asked me to keep her updated on Star's progress which is nice! 

I am going to make some calls today about part x saddle because its a lovatt and ricketts so not cheap so hopefully can do aomething without having to worry about money!

I really really would recommend having the physio even if its just to loosen your your because it really does make all the differecne! :thumbup:

Cant wait to start riding her, have now bought one of those air pads to help her with the bit of pain she may still have which im hoping will be of help to her, Just want a saddle!!! lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Melx said:


> She said she did not have the build at all for dressage and the way she is built and her muscles etc were she said she had most likely been an eventer!
> She is a TB and she is doing really well now, still a bit sore but you can really see a difference already in the way she is walking! :thumbup:
> 
> She has asked me to keep her updated on Star's progress which is nice!
> ...


Thats great, lets hope now that all is well and she hasn't kept the pain in her head as horses have a tendancy to do.. beggars for getting out of work.. haha... I have a few saddle but Im struggling to get them off my ex... Pain in the bum he is lol.. But there only cheap ones..lol Lets hope you get sorted quick and get on the road to some competing.. xxx


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Well I can easily get a saddle but its getting one that fits thats the problem! Because of just having the physio etc I dont want to go back to square one because saddle doesn't fit! 
Would you say it is fine to get a cheap saddle to use without it being fitted to them for now? I have always had cheap saddles for my other horses but I really worry with her! lol Now the physio has said I should get one fitted im panicking lol 

Any advice?

Men are asses sometimes, my other half wants me to sell Star for the money and because I pay more attention to her than him! lol NO WAY!!!!!! was my answer :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

No get one that fits.... Im sure you will get a cheap one that fits aswell.. A good saddler wont rip you off and they will fit it for you... I bet there is one in your area... And thye do part x and stuff.. have a look around.. and dont forget to have it checked again once you get Star back into good work as Star may change shape again... Make sure its not sat on the withers and it isn't pinching the shoulders and there is enough rooom for the spine down the saddle remember that the spine bends and if anything is near there it will pinch.. I always had a £14.00 wither pad on mine cause I showjumped just that bit more piece of mind that I wont concuss the withers if land heavy... Goodluck Hun. xxx


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Well I can get a standard brand new saddle for about £60 just for now and I have an air pad aswel as her saddle pad! I do just worry! lol 
I have asked about part x but they will only do this on a brand new saddle and the saddler I spoke to only does min £800 brand new.... Bit out of my range!! :confused1: lol

Gonna have to have a ring around!
I have a Lovatt and Ricketts GP to sell for money for new one if anyone interested? lol 
xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Melx said:


> Well I can get a standard brand new saddle for about £60 just for now and I have an air pad aswel as her saddle pad! I do just worry! lol
> I have asked about part x but they will only do this on a brand new saddle and the saddler I spoke to only does min £800 brand new.... Bit out of my range!! :confused1: lol
> 
> Gonna have to have a ring around!
> ...


Is that a saddle thats indian leather.. Very comfy if it is.. I think they say they are out of a hereford saddlery or something...


----------



## animalhealthscience (Jun 12, 2010)

It may be some old scars, dont worry about it


----------

